# My Awesome Turtle enclosure!



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey guys, I finished the addon I was making to my 72 gallon today. It is a dry land area they can climb up out of the tank to eat, bask, and chill in the heat lamp/UVB. I used acryllic sides and the whole thing is lined with astroturf for softness and good grip.

BTW, excuse the webcam pictures- they get the point across.


































And pic of my big girl, taken with a real camera


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

thats so cool


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks man, Im proud of it. Im going to incorporate a small pool of water up on the landing too so they dont have to climb up and down if they are up and want to get a little wet.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ya man. thats an awsome way to make your turtles happy


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They seem to love it  Its alot of room and makes the tank a 2/3 land/water enclosure. I keep some lettuce up there on a clip and I see them climbing up to get it sometimes.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

thats awsome man. i wish i had the skills to do stuff like that


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

That is sooooo cool...I love it!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Cool that is the best turtle tank i've ever seen


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow man! That so sweet, you certainly got the best out of that, your turtle can swim and bask and you still have lots of room for lots of fish. Very nice.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

heh, the fish in there are just to give the turtles exercise. They would take chunks out of any fish in there. The rosys are fast though so the turts have fun chasing them.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Gourami Swami said:


> heh, the fish in there are just to give the turtles exercise. They would take chunks out of any fish in there. The rosys are fast though so the turts have fun chasing them.


Lol, thats good. But on that topic of reptiles chasing fish, at the Toronto zoo they have a Dwarf Aligator in with a really slow catfish and some cichlids (I think) I just thought it was funny, because sooner or later the Gator's gonna eat them all,


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Heh, maybe they know that and will remove it later. Maybe not. Poor cichlids.

I made some alterations today. I decided that with the top open and the dry "condo" for them, I could fill the tank up and I trimmed the ramp off about 6" so they have more swimming room. I also added some plants and a water dish at the top, with a clip of lettuce leading into the water dish. Using the dish, they can swallow on dry land.


----------



## C453 (Feb 15, 2008)

I love it.. especially the ramp for the turtle to climb up.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

you should like have 5 tanks connected by those


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL Karazy, the ultimate enclosure for sure!

I really like this swami  Very well thought out and nicely put together. I do worry about how the board will hold up that is hanging into the water. I might have gone with acrylic or plexiglass for the ramp as well.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, Thats the only thing I dont like about it too. I will have to replace the ramp in about 6 months. I just used wood for convenience and strength.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

no, the perfect enclosure is a huge pond


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats so nice. Wonderful turtle.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great setup, have any of the fish gone missing with the turtle in with them

-olie


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I pretty sure those are rosy reds aka feeder fish.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Great turtle, i saw one just like that and wanted it but hadn't got a bigger sized tank setup...are they hard to look after and are they aloud out of water?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a big enough tank and one but how do you keep them?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Great idea; awesome job!

I think you should make it more natural... instead of a plank of wood with astroturf on it, try a large piece of driftwood. That should have plenty of handholds for a turtle to easily climb on. And at the top, create a terrarium with a small tank.


----------

